# June 2013, Photo of the Month



## harrigab

let's have another go  a few teething problems with the first one (May's) but that was to be expected I guess, so just a re-cap on the rules..
1) _*only 1 entry per member*_
2) _*photo to be taken in month of comp*_


----------



## adrino

Harrigab I admire you for your commitment to this *great vizsla forum*!
Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## harrigab

adrino said:


> Harrigab I admire you for your commitment to this *great vizsla forum*!
> Thanks for all your hard work!


ha ha, no worries thanks adrino, "always a pleasure, never a chore", a few head scratching moments in last months sure, but it should get better as time goes on


----------



## TAIsMom

adrino said:


> Harrigab I admire you for your commitment to this *great vizsla forum*!
> Thanks for all your hard work!


Too True!!


----------



## Bellababy

How do you tell when they are tanned? my girls love sunbathing, Bella and Layla.


----------



## hobbsy1010

EASY...............


When there BiKinni's are off.....


Look for the 'White Bit's'!!!!!!

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## Bellababy

Shortly after this was taken, Layla (9 months) ate half of one of the arms of that chair while my back was turned......


----------



## hobbsy1010

As Mswipple says often on the Forum............


'THEY CHEW TILL THEIR TWO' ;D


Layla has a while to go yet B'Baby ;D


Hobbsy 8)


----------



## harrigab

Naomi Campbell would kill for those legs ;D


----------



## Bellababy

Oh thanks Hobbsy ha! I was a bit mislead because Bella my 3 year old never chewed much at all, maybe an odd sock or pair of knickers.....but then again she is an angel sent from heaven, its a lot for the little dog to live up to, but hey life would be boring if we were all the same


----------



## harrigab

here's my entry from sunday (2nd June)


----------



## AlmaPup

Seems like everybody's waiting for the end of the month 

Alma in her favorite park/forest:


----------



## Ollywebb1

What a lovely looking girl! :-*


----------



## Melissa_DT

This is my submission for June- I had to pick this one because his face is priceless. That is the face of a very happy boy playing with his doggie friends at the park!


----------



## Rudy

Sir CopperTopper mate

He was my Best

and was not purchased I fought for him raw real remote.

Please let me share this I will shorten it all

I had a load of boys pushing my family wild lands remote.

As we took the next hill pushing for my bread and butter creek honey hole 

and Please this is all (posted Private property was 2 sections large) every 2 fence posts 

We heard the screams of a young pup being killed

Regulators I demanded full run guns up lock and load and make sure will all packing the safety on the shotguns

I had my stainless ported dreamer 44 mag as well

As we got closer

I could not believe my eyes a Massive man driving his shotgun butt into the Vizsla / pups head and hips

as we gained ground I yelled stop or you will be shot trespasser

I will cut to the chase and Copper was tatoo's both ears and e-chipped

He told me to F off and far worse

and he would kill me as well

this was a the only funny

the pup was near expired and could not take another blow

both ears bleeding 

and were 100 miles from any wardens maybe more.

I told my group put down your guns

and do not help me

were going to the death

He told me come on lets dance

once he set down his shotgun

I pulled out my sap gloves and smiled

The pup is mine

and you are seeking ****

He threw a grade 3 (one) sucker tavern punch I landed over 20 on him right on the button larnix, temples, and liver

He begged for his life

I gave him my 55 ko's thor Right hand to end this nightmare and lifted this 6 ft 9 dog puppy beater into the sage.

My cousin just smiled sweet Warrior remote jurys justice served.


I wrote all of me even e-mails and stuffed it in his cowards mouth.

Not one call

We got copper top to my nearest Vet he took over 35 stitches and 4 skull staples and suffered a brain bleed

I held him I loved him

I sent my others dogs and hunters home

I stayed with Copper and begged this pup to hold on.



He went over 4,000 open field kills and lasted 18 years until the shot of mercy that nearly killed me and still hurts me deep to this day

The Vet said this dog is priceless and only about 5 months old Nordic ?.

Sorry It was stuck for many years

My sir Copper topper

EARNED.

Few face these odds

fewer become great

My Very best gave his all to me

If your time is short

sorry He earned it

Few remember the start of a fight

a few remember the end

8 came to his last shot He lead 

to hold me up For His last stand

and thank You Jenn it mattered


----------



## tknafox2

It would be a wonderful thing to have a calender made from all the "Photo's of the Month" at the end of the year...
Fill in with the runners up since it didn't start until May. I would sure buy one! All the pictures were fantastic!


----------



## Shake

This is my lil Biscuit, at four months of age, taken last weekend. She never sits still, but sometimes the stars align and you get the picture you hoped for!


----------



## Ehartwig

Cold weekend fishing Lac Seul Canada. 7mo first time on the boat.


----------



## Darcy1311

Darcy on holiday in Whitby last week...
and a photo taken of a sign in Whitby just for Datacan...LOL.. ;D

...sorry the first picture has not rotated.....AGAIN.. :-[ :-[


----------



## jdmser




----------



## DougAndKate

Elroy


----------



## Vida

Here's my pic for June 
Taken today


----------



## harrigab

tknafox2 said:


> It would be a wonderful thing to have a calender made from all the "Photo's of the Month" at the end of the year...
> Fill in with the runners up since it didn't start until May. I would sure buy one! All the pictures were fantastic!


tbh, it seems to be causing more friction than fun so I think I'll pull the plug on it after June's comp.


----------



## Darcy1311

Harrigab...can I transfer June's photo into July's comp them :-\ :'(
only kidding mate, dont take it to heart..


----------



## purple_falafel

[June 6]
Here's Barkley - ever so intensely watching me hold his toy. 
this pic isn't the best quality because i was laughing way too hard.


----------



## OttosMama

Come on guys, can't we all just get along?! Let's return to our childhood Days and remember - if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all! 

Read the rules, abide by them and if you can't, well, then don't play! 

I enjoy seeing all the beautiful pics. It also challenges me to try to take really fun pictures of Otto! I understand if there isn't a calendar in the end but we should be able to manage playing by the rules and being polite!!


----------



## Darcy1311

I will withdraw my June photo and exempt myself from any further photo competitions as I feel it's me who has spoiled the comp and Pi$$£d off Harrigab..so come on forum members get your photo's in.. :-X :-X :-X ;D


----------



## harrigab

Darcy1311 said:


> I will withdraw my June photo and exempt myself from any further photo competitions as I feel it's me who has spoiled the comp and Pi$$£d off Harrigab..so come on forum members get your photo's in.. :-X :-X :-X ;D


No way fella,,,keep it posted


----------



## R E McCraith

JUST A PROUD OVVNER !!!!


----------



## VictoriaW

REM...senior hunt test??


----------



## R E McCraith

Vic - JH - PIKE has 4 legs on his SH & hope 2 get MH next yr or the year after - no big RUSH !!!!!!that comes in the field VVith birds !!!!!!! LOL


----------



## RubyRoo

Here is my submission. Ruby in our backyard enjoying the flowers.


----------



## Darcy1311

Now that's a beautiful lean looking dog....stunning. ;D ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010

Top three I'm thinking


----------



## Darcy1311

So far Hobbsy...it aint over till the fat lady sing's....whoever she is. ;D


----------



## tknafox2

harrigab said:


> tknafox2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a wonderful thing to have a calender made from all the "Photo's of the Month" at the end of the year...
> Fill in with the runners up since it didn't start until May. I would sure buy one! All the pictures were fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> tbh, it seems to be causing more friction than fun so I think I'll pull the plug on it after June's comp.
Click to expand...

OH!! Please Don't Pull the Plug!!The Photos are sooo wonderful!! 
Maybe You can create an album with all of the months entries in a new catagory of the Gallery, so we can continue to look at them... actually I have captured most of them to my own PC for my own enjoyment... But I sure hope you keep it going!!!


----------



## candi30

Darby VERY interested in come ducks/geese on Saturday.


----------



## MilesMom

Finally got a pic of him pointing! 

Miles enjoying exploring the Coast to Crest Trail in San Diego on Father's Day.


----------



## R E McCraith

MM -got PIKE & my Vote 4 best dressed POINTER - send us imfo on boutique - PIKE feels naked - LOL - GREAT PIC !!!!!!!!


----------



## MilesMom

It's from Outward Hound. Miles is 50lbs and we got him a large but I think we should have gotten him a medium. It's cinched up at tight at it goes. He's 18 months so he will probably fill out a little more, but overall it's a little big for him. He likes it though! Gets him tired when we are walking vs. running.


----------



## R E McCraith

MM - like the single lift handel - does it work ? in the boat or on his platform in heavy timber - camo available ? the only good reviews are from members !!!!!!!!! PIKE has a few vests with dual handels - down side only have 1 hand 2 lift him most of the time !!!!!!!


----------



## GLHF

I'll play. Here is one I took of Ruby recently. My friends really liked it. Funny thing is - I was trying to replicate the photo I took of her sleeping in my lap the day I got her... She's clearly a lot less calm these days. Hahaha.


----------



## MilesMom

The handle would work in an emergency though I would think because there are not pads on the straps it would be uncomfortable for the dog. No camo but comes in green! We have their life vest too. That handle is much sturdier than the back pack. This pack is only 25 dollars vs 80 ish for the ruff wear one so before we invested that much we wanted to make sure he would use it!


----------



## harrigab

which pic are you entering GLHF?,,,,don't mean to sound like The Kurgen (Highlander), but "there can be only one" lol!


----------



## GLHF

Top one. Where she is bigger.


----------



## abatt

Isaac's favorite toy and a his favorite way to carry it. He had it for months, but every time we find it hilarious, especially when he tries to keep an eye contact through a hole in the middle.


----------



## dmak

We've had a busy month with the cross country move and finally have internet. Here's Kauzy on the south rim of the Grand Canyon during the drive


----------



## Rudy

This is a Reflexion ;D

Earned 

the picture makes the words

and thanks for sharing this

did you ride the donkeys on the canyon trail ride into her?

A must ride view and trip


----------



## Laika

From a recent trip with a friend and his Great Dane. One of the few times Laika was not in high speed mode  They look like they're having a casual conversation.


----------



## VictoriaW

Yippeeeeeeeee!


----------



## MCD

I would try to get better pictures of Dharma than the ones I took yesterday......just met the little cutie for the first time. Only not very intelligent when it comes to posting them on the forum or the rest of my computer for that matter. I am still trying to master attachments! LOL!


----------



## redbirddog

Where the happiness with Vizslas lie. 
Great shot dmak! Need to try the Grand Canyon one day soon.
I'll post a picture to the photo of the month.
Be good to your dogs.
RBD


----------



## texasred

VictoriaW said:


> Yippeeeeeeeee!


Love those bat ears.
Here is one of Cash taken last week.


----------



## Moose57

here is my June submission since the last one didn't count... I took Luca to visit the breeder after two years on Saturday Luca left and Flash, her dad, on the right.


----------



## harrigab

Vida said:


> I like this one coz it sums up June for us, it's been a puppy blur!


you do know that you've already submitted an entry Vida?


----------



## LEVIsMom

Here is my submission. Levi was looking very serious and thinking he was a cat on the back of my sofa so I couldn't resist the photo op!


----------



## harrigab

same as Rudy, you've already entered Sir Copper Topper...


----------



## hobbsy1010

Is it really that hard to understand??????

One photo......

Taken in the month of the TITLE........

Posted in that thread ..........

:-\ :-\ :-\ :-\ :-\

Somebody help me!!!!!!!!
(Poor Harrigab, what have you created?????)


Hobbsy 8)


----------



## tknafox2

This is so funny!!
I Love watching this, the photos are great, and your chatter is so comical.
If You take a photo this month that you like better then the one you have already posted ... simply go back and remove the one you dint want. As long as there is only one entry at the end of the month, it should be OK, right??


----------



## harrigab

tknafox2 said:


> This is so funny!!
> I Love watching this, the photos are great, and your chatter is so comical.
> If You take a photo this month that you like better then the one you have already posted ... simply go back and remove the one you dint want. _* As long as there is only one entry at the end of the month, it should be OK, right??*_


..and what about all the "likes" and related posts to a deleted photo?...yours truly has to clean up the thread. First pic should count, I put minimal "rules" in to keep it simple and easy to run, but it aint panning out that way,,spending waaaay too much time moderating it tbh.


----------



## mswhipple

Oh yeah... It would be more complicated than it might first appear!! I think the rules are pretty simple and straightforward. Don't know how much longer you'll be able to take it, harrigab!!


----------



## MCD

Poor Harrigab! I feel for you. It is kinda like doing the health and Safety board thing at work........ only mentally dangerous! LOL


----------



## OttosMama

Here is my little goofball on the first weekend of summer 8)


----------



## TAIsMom

I totally feel for you Harrigab!! 

One photo and one only, or if you submit more than one (because it's completely compelling to submit more ... I know, I've done it) only the first one counts. If you think you might get something better, wait to submit until the end of the month. I really DON'T want to see this thread go away because I love seeing all the great photos (and I'm amazed by the excellent photographers that we have and the wonderfully photogenic V's), so let's try to make it easy.


----------



## k31shooter

Here is Maggie doing some bumper work!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

This was my husband's first day with his new father's day present. Flynn swam out to him (with his dummy in his mouth) and climbed right up on the board, without tipping him over.


----------



## WireyV

My sleeping beauty. Taken today


----------



## tknafox2

harrigab said:


> tknafox2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so funny!!
> I Love watching this, the photos are great, and your chatter is so comical.
> If You take a photo this month that you li
> ke better then the one you have already posted ... simply go back and remove the one you dint want. _* As long as there is only one entry at the end of the month, it should be OK, right??*_
> 
> 
> 
> ..and what about all the "likes" and related posts to a deleted photo?...yours truly has to clean up the thread. First pic should count, I put minimal "rules" in to keep it simple and easy to run, but it aint panning out that way,,spending waaaay too much time moderating it tbh.
Click to expand...

Dear Harri...I totally feel
your Pain!
What say... if you submit more than 1(ONE) Photo in the competition month... you are disqualified.
Obey the rules... ONE PHOTO IN THE CURRENT MONTH... (how hard is that?) 
Must admit... I LOVE your pictures!!!


----------



## tknafox2

OH PS!!!!!
just because you like a photo.... doesn't mean you will VOTE for it in the END!!!
I like so many of them ,but only one captured my heart!
And by the way... it wasn't the winner.


----------



## tknafox2

Dear Rudy... I LOVE your picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudy

Dear thnaFOX2 "uno migo' Mucho grande" ;D

Love is light and less wrinkles 

Hate is weak never great and very bad frown lines 


heck I never meant a real hug I did not like

and yes I am a big Lug"

My doggies Love you more

Huggies no buggies

just trying


----------



## sniper john

Did a little camping and fishing this week. Dash did his best to help me, but I could tell he just did not know what to think about a fish that weighs more than him. The Opelousa was released after my wife took the photo.


----------



## harrigab

I've cleaned thread up a bit, I'll either lock it tomorrow night before bed or monday morning when I get up and get the voting thread sorted.


----------



## R E McCraith

Har - the forum - neVer sleeps - THANKS 2 U - !!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## DaveD

Last minute entry. I havent taken many pics lately but here is one that I did get.

Go Penny Go!


----------



## Ksana

I missed the May's deadline, but here is my June's picture.


----------



## R E McCraith

SJ -1 ugly CAT + 1 ugly oVVner = 1 pretty PUP !!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab

very cruel Ron...but very true ha ha!


----------



## raps702

Axel wants to have a bath with our son Jack!!!


----------



## harrigab

raps, any chance of doing a bit of editting on your pic please?


----------



## harrigab

my mistake raps...I didn't like to look too close lol!


----------



## River

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-QW4DZ4T/0/X2/i-QW4DZ4T-X2.jpg


----------

